# Apple TV 2 bloquée sur la pomme



## Rouch (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Après l'avoir restaurée, mon apple TV 2 qui était jailbreakée reste bloquée sur la pomme et se réinitialise en boucle.

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------

Aujourd'hui, la situation semble pire. Plus d'affichage de la pomme et flashs du voyant par intermittence. J'ai tenté plusieurs reboots avec combinaison touche MENU et flèche BAS de la télécommande, rien n'y fait. Je l'ai restaurée, rien non plus. SeasonPass avec toute sa procédure jusqu'à la fin, tout est ok mais quand je rebranche l'ATV au téléviseur, rien!

Merci de votre aide...


----------

